# Drifting the 240



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

I am somewhat new the 240 forums, but am very interested in learning how to drift the 240. My question is what kind of wheels and tires should one look for for drifting the 240. Keep in mind it's a stock 91 S13 fastback (hopefully gettin the RB swap  ).


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Wheels and tires is not all you will need. An upgraded suspension and brakes will be needed also. For wheels and tires, a light wheel is best, and a tires like Nitto's 555R would be good. Coilover's and adjustable are for stillness, because I know the 240 will have bodyroll. A good set of brakes, or at least new cross-drilled and slotted rotors and new pads will be needed; the drifting will fry the stock set.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

just work on suspension and chassis stiffening, that's really it. drifting doesn't require anything out of the brakes, so stock brakes are fine. remember, in drifting you aren't using the e-brake (like FWD), so you won't necessarily mess up your brakes. you aren't stopping at any time during a drift, so there isn't really going to be any wear on them. trust me, i drifted on my stock brakes for LOOOONNGG time even with the all-motor tuning that i had. 

get yourself good suspension, replace any control arms, bushings, sway bars, etc. stiffen up the chassis, but not too much. another good idea is to learn the ins & outs of the car EXTENSIVELY before you go out drifting.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

At least stiffen your suspension and get better pads. I went all out in the original post.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

I've been drifting in my Nissan for a while now so I can give you a few tips..

I've got stock wheels and some of the cheapest possible tires I could find. They don't hold to the road particularly well but they don't wear too fast (which is extremely important and worth spending extra money for), plus they're very cheap to replace. You ARE going to be replacing tires, it's not a one time investment. The first step is, as said before, to get your car in top shape before you start abusing it. Once you start drifting all those little problems like a bent control arm or something are going to suddenly turn into very big problems quickly. Before you abuse your car (which you will do) make sure it can handle it. Stiffer suspension if something you should look into before you start also. 

I'm running on stock brakes and haven't had many problems. You don't need to do a whole lot of hard braking at all.. drifting is all about shifting weight.

As for actually drifting.. when you first start out KEEP IT RELATIVELY SLOW. Don't watch Initial D then think you can drift a corner at 80 mph on your first try! It takes a lot of control, concentration and practice. I reccomend you start in the rain (but not ice/snow!). Rain will decrease the wear on your tires and make it easier for you to get your car sideways without having to overly abuse your car because you won't need to be clutch dropping at 5k all the time. Some people will reccomend trying it in snow but really I'd start with rain. The thing about snow is that in an instant you can go from a controlled slide to spinning into a guard rail. Go to a big, wet, EMPTY!!!!! parking lot and set up some cones and try it there first. This way if you spin around who cares? Plus there won't be any obstacles to worry about hitting. Do this until you feel VERY comfortable with your car, then move onto something a little more difficult like going around a divider in an EMPTY!! parking lot.

If you need any more help feel free to get me on AIM.. my screenname is coreyirancid .


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

good suspension is a must. don't skimp on this with some spring-and-shock bullshit. you will want coilovers, such as JIC or Tein. the steering is also important, so you should get t/c rods and hard bushings as well. unless you have a lot of power already(which i assume you don't if you're now looking for an engine swap) good tires will only hinder your ability to drift well with a KA24DE. good fronts and shitty rear tires will be easier to drift.


----------

